

Looking for a technical member of the founding team - 4stepfinance

Please contact careers@4stepfinance.com<p>Ready for a challenge of a lifetime? We are a high energy founding team (and slightly crazy) with a thirst for technology. We are building a consumer internet start up that will disrupt the financial service industry. To give you a perspective, there are 100 million funded companies targeting different segments in the last year. Our goal is simple: bring innovative ideas to a trillion dollar market that is ready for a paradigm shift by bringing it to the mass market. As part of the founding team, you will work with us to analyze, innovate, and see how we can use technology to change the life of the 99%.<p>We have just opened the office in Mountain View downtown and we are looking for person who is a generalist, entrepreneurial, and have a can-do attitude. The apple's marketing philosophy should resonate in what you want in the software you produce: "Empathy, focus, impute". You care about quality and efficiency. Not only do you want to code the things right, but also you want to code the right things.<p>Responsibility:
* Take user story as input, design and produce the product through TDD, pair programming, and continuous integration
* Communicate with founders during planning, development and acceptance phases.
* UAT(User Acceptance Testing) and production deployment<p>Requirements:
* Experience in one of the J2EE frameworks: spring, Guice, Hibernate, iBatis, Vaadin
* Experience in XP practices: TDD, pair programming, continuous integration
* Experience in Javascript library like ExtJS, jQuery, d3 are plus
* Understand Web 2.0<p>Location: Mountain View downtown, same block as red rock cafe.<p>Interview Process: We have technical competency in house so you will be pairing with one of us and cranking out some code.
======
apu
_bring innovative ideas to a trillion dollar market that is ready for a
paradigm shift by bringing it to the mass market_

There is no way this can be real, is there?

------
mindcrime
_To give you a perspective, there are 100 million funded companies targeting
different segments in the last year. Our goal is simple: bring innovative
ideas to a trillion dollar market that is ready for a paradigm shift by
bringing it to the mass market._

WTF does any of that even mean?

------
vonsydov
wait .. what do you do again ?

